#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Feliz Dia Internacional da Mulher!

## Bios

*Feliz Dia Internacional da Mulher!!!!!*

Hoje quero das os parabéns para todas as mulheres que fazem parte dessa familia Underlinux e pouco a pouco vem conquistando cada vez mais o seu espaço no mundo livre :-D :-D :-D

Parabéns!!! E que vcs continuem participando, cada vez mais ativamente, fazendo que esse não seja um espaço so de meninas mas sim fazendo parte de uma grande comunidade em que todos se ajudam e contribuem para um bem maior !!! :-D

Mesmo em menor número, podemos fazer a diferença :wink:

Meninos, não esqueçam de dar parabéns as mulheres da vida de vcs e principalmente para aquelas que mesmo não entendendo o linux estão sempre ao seu lado :lol: :mrgreen:

----------


## luccosta

:mrgreen:
Opa, aproveitando as palavras da Bios,

*Meninas, parabéns por esta data, mas que TODOS os dias sejam sempre de vcs Mulheres.*

Obrigado por vcs existirem.
:lol:

----------


## helensurf

Muito obrigada...
Aproveitando deixo meus parabéns aqui para todas as mulheres também...
Apesar de estar totalmente sem tempo para me dedicar o quanto eu gostaria ao Under, parabéns paras as Under Girls !!! :lol:

----------


## Sukkubus

Mocinhas,

Muita energia boa para todas nós! Recebi muitas mensagens bonitas hoje, mas cheguei no fim da festa para colar aqui :P

Porém, para homenagear a todas as meninas que estão sempre em busca de quebra de conceitos... diz a Rita Lee: 

Nas duas faces de Eva
A bela e a fera
Um certo sorriso de quem nada quer
Sexo frágil, não foge à luta
E nem só de cama vive a mulher

Mulher é bicho esquisito
Todo mês sangra
Um sexto sentido maior que a razão
Gata borralheira, você é princesa
Dondoca é uma espécie em extinção

*Por isso não provoque
É cor de rosa-choque*

:wink:

----------


## gsteixei

Hoje de manha cedo eu ia criar um topico para parabenizar voces, mas como nao deu tempo eu tava vindo agora e vi que ja tinha, entao:

:-D Parabéns pelo seu dia!!!!! :-D

Que não só voces, mas todas as mulheres do mundo continuem provando que sao capazes de tudo. E principalmente para voces que estão em uma area que até pouco tempo era so de homens... Obrigado por voces existirem, e nunca esqueçam que o dia das mulheres além de ser um dia de comemoração, é um dia de luta!!!!

----------


## Duca

Parabéns Mulheres !!!

----------


## felipetcosta

VIVA AS MUIE!!!!!!!

----------

